# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Seagarden

## Buster1330

Any thoughts of the Seagarden in Montego bay?

----------


## negrilsand

The location of this reopened resort is a big negative. The small beach is across the street from the hotel. This street is a hangout for Mobay locals who use the equally small public beach across the street from Sandals Carlyle. At the very end of the street is "Dead End" a loud loud party place. People drive up and down this street at all hours while yelling and playing loud stereos.There are constant car alarms going off. The traffic reaches it peak in the late night and early morning hours.  Tourists will be hassled to buy various drugs and other things by hustlers. From what I hear, someone is trying to renovate this property that has been closed for over 15 years. They are trying to operate the place while renovations are in progress. Their budget seems to be rather tight as they have food and beverage shortages. The owner seems not to have figured out the number of employees required so service can be irregular.One may find some bargain prices but I have only found rates that are higher than much more desirable resorts. I would go to Royal Decameron, which is just down the street away from the hustlers, at a much lower rate before I would touch this hotel. Also Sunset Beach is a better choice . My personal opinion is that Sea Garden will not survive under this owner. Even Toby Inn is better.

----------

